

Ask HN: Project ideas on Distributed/Cloud Computing - praveenaj

Hi, I am not sure whether it is appropriate to ask this kind of question on HN, but since I couldn't get any favorable response anywhere, I decided to throw this on to my fellow innovative hackers! :)<p>What should be the next big thing for distributed/cloud computing? How it will change our lives?<p>Open for discussion...
======
krat0sprakhar
Hey Praveen, this is out of context, but is there any way I can get in touch
with you. I seem to match most of the things mentioned in your one-line bio on
HN. Thanks

~~~
praveenaj
twitter.com/praveenasara

